
Six Chinese farmers build full-size Airbus A320 replica - gscott
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d514d30416a4d31457a6333566d54/share_p.html
======
ggm
Model train fanatics work a 1:52 scale or smaller. Model steam train fanatics
work in real stock metal, with lathes and to scale, but it has to run.

I think building a shell 1:1 is cool. I think its entertaining and may even
spark local economy upsides, looking at the Australian "big things" scene:
people like this stuff.

------
IloveHN84
How?

